# What's wrong with this pigeons foot? Looks swollen and limping



## pr0T0n (Mar 18, 2017)

A few days ago I noticed that there was a cut aroud one of his toes. He was walking just fine yesterday but now he sort of limps or hops around in one leg. His toe also looks very swollen.

FYI this isn't my pigeon. He made a nest in my balcony a few months ago and the second set of eggs have already hatched.

His right foot is the injured one. From the pictures you can see that he doesn't place his right foot on the ground when eating.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like he has thread wrapped around his toe.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

looks like string to me too, if not removed he will lose that toe. I was going to say catch him and remove it, but I don't know if that might scare him from your balcony and abandon the babies? maybe someone else can advise as I don't know for sure.

thank you for letting them hatch their babies on your balcony by the way!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Jenny. Looks like string, but don't know if in trying to catch him, you may scare him away, and you might not be able to catch him anyway. Without getting the string off, as was already stated, he will lose that toe, and it is also very painful.


----------



## pr0T0n (Mar 18, 2017)

lately he has been lying on the ground behind the balcony door a lot. I don't think I've seen him do that before.

How long does it usually take for the pain to go away?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably a while after the toe falls off. He can get an infection. Is there no way you can get him to come in for seed?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly. Is there any way to get him to come in? If he is laying down he may need the string removed and antibiotics. Poor birdie.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Do you know where does he go to eat? other than your balcony? it is easier to catch them when they are eating with a flock. I have caught a few birds with string/hair on their feet and remove it. Although some are extremely hard to catch even when they are in a group.


----------



## pr0T0n (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply!(over a month...) I've been very busy lately. not at home during the day so I never see the male bird. Only the female on the nest. Anyway, I'm free now and want to remove the string.

How can I remove the string? What do I need? I fear that I might cut the flesh by accident. I can catch him while he is eating.

I don't think there are any vets in my country that I could take him to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It will be lots harder to remove at this point. Probably embedded. Yes you may well cut the skin. You will have to be careful and try to get it out.
Sometimes the scar tissue from having it there for so long and getting embedded will still cut off the circulation even if you get all the string out. So don't know what the outcome will be now. Some use very small sewing scissors, seam rips, tweezers. Whatever it takes to get at the string, and be able to cut and unravel it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please let us know if you are able to get him and remove the string. Thank you for caring about him.


----------



## pr0T0n (Mar 18, 2017)

What can i use to stop the bleeding in case that happens?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually applying a bit of pressure with some cornstarch or flour will stop the bleeding.


----------

